# Dinghy boarding ladder



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Does anyone know of a way to make getting out of the water and into a dinghy easier? When we go snorkeling, my wife has a very difficult time getting back into the dinghy. 

Thanks

Bruce


----------



## DuaneIsing (Jul 10, 2001)

Bruce,

One trick we learned fast was to leave your fins on. A few agressive thrusts with the fins, coupled with the arms on the dinghy side (tubes or gunwale) and we had no trouble.

Alternatively, you can rig a stout line (knotted is best) from the opposite gunwale, across the top, then down into the water with a bowline loop for a foothold. Rigged at the right height, your wife can insert her (unfinned) foot, grab the knotted line, and hoist herself aboard. It might take someone else on the side opposite of your wife to prevent the dinghy from flipping over on her.

I''m sure you''ll figure something out. Good luck.

Duane


----------



## chuckg (Nov 30, 2000)

Bruce,
Edson makes a really nice boarding ladder called a one step that makes it much easier to get in and out of a dinghy. It is basically a cast aluminum step that comes with some ropes and snap shackles and loops around a stanchion or whatever else you wanted to use in the cockpit. When you are on the boat, you just store it in a cockpit lazarette. I think Sailnet sells them or if not you can call Edson for more info as to where to get it.


----------



## kokopelli9 (Aug 16, 2002)

I used a "one step" years ago on a small sailboat I had...it worked great. Still took some effort, but definitely not as much. Certainly worth looking into.

bobbi


----------



## RichardElliott (Sep 24, 2001)

I don''t think you understand. I believe that they want to board the dinghy from the water.


----------



## chuckg (Nov 30, 2000)

If all else fails, It is preferable to board a small boat, inflatable or rigid, over the transom as the boat is much more stable fore and aft than it it is athwartships. The one step ladder can definately be utilized to get in and out of a dinghy as it can be tied off to a seat and then stowed much more easily than a ladder with multiple steps. It is also much easier to step on than a rope with a bowline tied to the end.


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

I have a product that I believe is not produced anymore but probably could be copied pretty easily. It was made specifically for boarding inflatables. 
If you would like to contact me for more info, please feel free.([email protected])


----------



## foxglove (Dec 27, 2002)

I have the same problem. I''ve thought of tying one end of a three or four step ladder to the side of the dink and tying some kind of light flotation to the other. When I want to board the dink, I would swim to the floating end of the ladder and sink it under my weight then climb the ladder. I would lash the ladder to the side of the dink when not in use. Could it work?


----------



## hamiam (Dec 15, 2000)

I saw something in West Marine that may help you guys; i think it is called the swim stirrup. Basically it is a loop of webbing that hangs over the edge of the dinghy. You put your foot in the loop and climb aboard. It could also be made easily enough.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*MotorMount*

Put the motor in the water if not already and step on the stalblizer fin and up into the boat. A long-shaft motor is a plus!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

If a good kick with the fins won't do it, we have the Edson ladder. It clips to the dinghy transom and hangs over the side when we're in the water. It folds up and stows against the side of the dingy when not in use. It has 2 aluminum curved steps, and is easy to either use with your foot or you can get a fin through it.. We keep a line in the dinghy to grab to hoist yourself up once your foot is on the step. It is quite helpful.


----------

